# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  .. حالات حب   }   mms   .. من مجهودي

## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  
صباح الجوري والياسمين ..  

احبتي كيف الحال " 
 


اليوم حبيت انزل موضوع  
} MMS  

من مجهودي ان شاء الله يعجيوكم "  

 






 
.. مستحي أهديك قلبي 
وهموم غيبتك تملاه ,
أغسله بالوصل أنت , 
وأنا أرخص لك غلاه 
.. 





 


باكر .. تعيشي بالجفا باكر 

وتنسين الحنان 

بعده .. يذكرك الزمان بأحلى سنين 

بعده .. يعذبك الحنين 

بعده .. تقولي إنت وين ؟ 

وانساك أنا بعده 

وبتعرفي بعده 

إنك جرحتيني ألم..وانك ذبحتيني ألم ..


وانك بكيتيني ندم 

ولو مامعاك من الفراق إلا وفا وصالي كفاك 

ولو ماغشاك من الهجير إلا دفى ظلالي كفاك 

ولو بس ماخانك جفاك .. ولبسك ثوب الملامة 

حبيبتي مع السلامة




 


"لاتحاول تعيد بدمعتك ما مضى  

ماتدواي دموعك جرح طول البعاد 

} إنتهى الحب اللي بيننا وانقضى 

ولا بقى لك بقلبي غير ذكرى وداد 

كنت أحبك بخفوق فيه حب ورضا 

وكنت إنته حبيبي غايتي والمراد// 

وكنت أشوفك حياتي جوها والفضا" 

وكنت يوم تغيب أموت هم ونكاد  

بس خِذْها بْصَراحه.’,. القضا بالقضآ .,’ 

ذوق كاسٍ شربته منْك إسّمه عنًآد ..







 


تصــــــــــــــــــــــدق 

اشتقت لكـ ! 

أنا أعترف .. 

بعدكـ حياتي تختلف 

تايه وحيد 

أصيح باسمكـ وأرتجف ، 

في كل شي أتخيلكـ .. 

ومهما تغيب 

عندي أمل 

بكره تجي وبكل شــــــــوق 

أ .. س .. ت .. ق .. ب .. ل .. كـ 



 


قســم بـاللهـﮧ بس / . . تغــيب أحس  


الـــروح أودعــهـا . .  


تطــيح الــدمــعــﮧ مـن عيــنيي و تجــري 


غصب مدامعــهـا . .  


ڪرهـت الأرض بغيــابڪ من أولـهـا  


لســابعهــا . .  


بـعد هـ / ـالدنيـا { حبيبـي ] لو بتسألنـيۓ



أنـــا ( أحبــڪ ] . .  


نــعم أحبــڪ، و خـل النـاس تسمـعهـا .



هذي الرساله مهداة الى الشخصيتان } صمود وضياء  


 



]( أحـبڪ . . ليــﮧه . ! 


لا تــسأل ولڪــن اســأل الأقــدار . . ● 


أنــا مثلــڪ تـرى مـآ أدري أنـا شــلون حبيـتڪ .!! 


هــويتڪ من وســط مـاضي و مستـقبل و نــاس  


ڪثــآر . . ● صبــرت و زاد حــبي لڪ . 


ولا في يــوم مليــتڪ 

. . 




 



اتـخـايـل الـذكـرى 

اللـي تلـبـسـنـي 

و اجـمـع " ألـم بـكـرى " 

و آنـا اتـحسـسـنـي 

و لـقـيـتـني غـاااايـب 

................ قلـبـي غـدى ذااايـب 

ولقيـتـنـي رااايح 

رااايـح .. ومـن دونـي .. ! 



 


أسألك ... 
{" أنت حبيبي "} ؟؟ 
ولا اتخيّل وجودك ؟ 
أبسألك .. 
لمّآآ أبيك , واطلبك وأحتآآج قلبك  
وافقدك أكثر وأحبّك؟

بلقى انك لي ~ صديق ~ !!
ومحتوي لذآتي ووطن ؟!
بسآلك لما أغيب 
وأختفي في هالزمَن 
بسآلك ؟!!
أنت تضيَـــق ؟!
ولا × عآآدي × مآفرقت ؟
بربّــك حبيبي !! 
{ بسآلك }!















 


لكم كل الحب والاحترام  


اختكم :: sweetmagic

----------


## علي pt

رائع جدا ..
مشكورة أختي على الموضوع ~

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

يسلمو سويت مسيجات رائعه 

ومجهود أروع / تحياتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

]( أحـبڪ . . ليــﮧه . !




لا تــسأل ولڪــن اســأل الأقــدار . . ●




أنــا مثلــڪ تـرى مـآ أدري أنـا شــلون حبيـتڪ .!!




هــويتڪ من وســط مـاضي و مستـقبل و نــاس 




ڪثــآر . . ● صبــرت و زاد حــبي لڪ .




ولا في يــوم مليــتڪ



. .

*تسلم لنآ هالجهووود يالغلا ،،*

*كلهم رووعهـ والله وهذا عجبني كتير ،،*

*تسلم ع هيكـ إبداع ،،*

*ربي يعطيكـ الف ع ــــآفيهـ ،،*

*مآانحرم جديدكـ ،،*

*سلآمي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

اشكرك اخوي علي  

الاروع تواجك  في متصفحي المتواضع  

دمت بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

احلى بنت زعلانة  


الرائع انتي عزيزتي  


الله لا يحرمني منك  

دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

انسهـ  كرزة 


تسلمي غاليتي  


رائع ان ارى اعجابك  وتواجدك الذي اسعدني  

دمتي بود

----------


## النظره البريئه

يسلمو يعطيك العافيه 
ننتظر جديدك

----------


## سيناريو

*سويت ياقلبي* 
*ربي مايحرمنا منك* 
*تسلمين مليوووون على هالروااااائع* 
*دمتي بسعادهـــــــــــ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*دائماا راائعه ومميزهــ*
*سويتي الغااليهـ*
*سلمت يمنااااج ع الابدااع*
*بوركت جهودج الطيبه*
*ولاعدمناا مميزهــا*
*دمتي بود*
*تحياتي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

النظره البريئه 


الله يعافيك  عزيزتي  

دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

سيناريو  


هلا والله  

با اللي لها وحشه  


نور متصفحي  غاليتي  

دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

شذوي  

يا قلبي  با تواجدك يصبح  الى متصفحي معنى  


تسلمي  لنا  وما ننحرم منك  

دمتي بود

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

يسلموووو يالغلا

طرح رااائع ومميز

----------


## شوق المحبة

]( أحـبڪ . . ليــﮧه . !



 
لا تــسأل ولڪــن اســأل الأقــدار . . ●



 
أنــا مثلــڪ تـرى مـآ أدري أنـا شــلون حبيـتڪ .!!



 
هــويتڪ من وســط مـاضي و مستـقبل و نــاس 



 
ڪثــآر . . ● صبــرت و زاد حــبي لڪ .



 
ولا في يــوم مليــتڪ


وررربي إنهم رووع ــه كتير ..


تـ س ـلم ديااتك س ـوويتي عالمـ ج ـهوود المميز ..


وع ـطاكِ ربي ألف ع ـافيه ..


لا ع ـدمنا الـ ج ـديد والمميز منكِ دائمآ ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## Sweet Magic

لؤلؤة الحجاز 


الروعه  حضورك  


الله لا يحرمني منكم 

دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

تسلمي غاليتي  

شوق 

تميز الموضوع  جاء  من حظورك  هنا  

الله لا يحرمنا منك  

دمتي بود

----------


## أسرار الليل

مآآآآآآرهـ رووووووووعهـ ..
تسلم يمينكـ يالغلاا ع هيكـ مسجآت ..
يعطيك العآفيهـ ..
تحيااتي

----------


## Sweet Magic

اسرار الليل

 الروعه  وجودك غاليتي  

الله لا يحرمني منك  

دمتي بود

----------


## حساسه وألماسه

تصــــــــــــــــــــــدق



اشتقت لكـ !



أنا أعترف ..



بعدكـ حياتي تختلف



تايه وحيد



أصيح باسمكـ وأرتجف ،



في كل شي أتخيلكـ ..



ومهما تغيب



عندي أمل



بكره تجي وبكل شــــــــوق



أ .. س .. ت .. ق .. ب .. ل .. كـ



تسلم أيديــــــــــــــــــــك 

ردي وأحترامي

----------


## Sweet Magic

حساسه  

تسلمي عزيزتي 
دمتي بود

----------


## قمر القطيف

تصــــــــــــــــــــــدق



اشتقت لكـ !



أنا أعترف ..



بعدكـ حياتي تختلف



تايه وحيد



أصيح باسمكـ وأرتجف ،



في كل شي أتخيلكـ ..



ومهما تغيب



عندي أمل



بكره تجي وبكل شــــــــوق



أ .. س .. ت .. ق .. ب .. ل .. كـ



الله إبــــــــــــــــــــــــــداع
اللهـ يعطيكـ العافيهـ أختي على روائعكـ 
ودمتي رائعهـ

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

حلووووووووووووووينـــ مووووووووت
لاتحرمينااااااا جديدكـــــــ المتميــــــــز 

تسلمـــــــــــي خيتوو

تحيااااااااتووو

عاشقة المستحييل

----------

